# Civil War cannon carriage (Army or Naval)



## combat2 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone has building plans for a civil war cannon. It measures 24 inches long with a 1 inch bore. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## combat2 (Aug 18, 2010)

I meant to say canon "carriage."


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Only thing i could come up with is this link it may help or not just let us know

http://www.artillerysociety.co.uk/sixpounder.html

Andy


----------

